# Strawberry and the River



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

A buddy and I took a trip to the east on Saturday without a firm idea of where we'd end up going. As we drove by Strawberry, someone must have flipped on the tractor beam because we felt ourselves being pulled toward the dam.

Surprisingly, there was only one vehicle in the free parking (the pay area was loaded) and we went down to test our luck.

On my second cast, I hooked up with a nice cutthroat.





After that, it was rainbow city. Small planters were all over the place, right on top. Most of the cutts were down about 10-20 feet. The next few hours were spent unhooking fish.

The fishing was good!













We caught a ton of rainbows with a cutt thrown in the mix on occasion. The action was so good that the rainbows because somewhat tedious to deal with. It's a good problem to have.

A big beaver also paid us a visit and made sure to swat his tail on the water a few times. It must have spooked the fish a bit too, since our action slowed down quite a bit.

Pretty soon, we decided to check on the river, which is always a good plan.

Right away, we were getting follows and hits, although I was having trouble setting the hook.

Here's one my accomplice scored on the fly:



He got several more, while I kept whiffing, but ultimately wrangled in a few. It's such a great river.



That one had some really good color.



Got my first brookie of the year too.



Another brown from an awesome beaver pond came in and that was it for the river.



This beaver pond is a bit bigger than the last time I saw it. Nice!



.

As we were leaving, we saw a spot that looked like a good place to fish on the lake again, so we pulled over and caught a few more fish before calling it a day.



20" rainbow:



19" for J:



And finally, a double:



It was a really good day. The fishing was pretty good, though the missed hook sets were pretty frustrating. Who knows how nice some of those fish were? Oh well. That's what keeps us fishing, right?

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice report and pictures.
Wish that I could spend more time on the rivers.
Your reports give me withdrawals.


----------



## 2labs (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome report and great pictures!!! Nice job!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Great report. I need to get up there and do some fishing!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like a great time thanks for the report and Awesome photos.8)


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I loved fishing the river last year, good memories. Nice fish!


----------

